# Big City Pigeon in need of a good home



## BrooklynBirder (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi,
We're looking for a new home for our pigeon Birdo. I found him last summer on my front doorstep in Brooklyn and hand-fed him until he learned to eat seeds. We tried to release him once he became more self-sufficient, but he kept returning to the apartment and flying in through our back door. So Birdo became our apartment pet. We haven't had him sexed, but we suspect he's male based on his behavior - lots of vocalizing and strutting, even the occasional "mounting".

Last month, my boyfriend and I had to move to Washington, DC. We have tried to keep Birdo with us, but our new place doesn't have an outdoor space, so we couldn't bring along the coop I built for him. He's spending a lot of time in his cage indoors and seems very restless. In Brooklyn, we let him fly outdoors, which I'm sure he misses. Yesterday, the tenant association at our new building requested that we find another home for him. Normally, I would fight this, but I tend to agree that this new apartment is not the best place for Birdo. We are busy and away from home most days, while he is left alone in a confined space. 

Does anyone know of a temporary home in the Mid-Atlantic region where he could stay (DC, Maryland, Virginia, West Virginia, even North Carolina)? Or of a caring, long-term home somewhere? He deserves to be happy and well cared for.

Thank you,
Lauren


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

He's gorgeous! Nicely done (I particularly like the formula in the wine glass). I have a female, Ollie, with a similar background. I can't take him, but I can at least bump up your thread.


----------



## BrooklynBirder (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks so much Cyreen! I think he's very handsome, too. There's nothing like a wine glass to make Kaytee a little more gourmet.


----------

